# Life in the UK Test for ILR



## shylynn (May 2, 2013)

How is it that a mother of three, grandmother of two, who has testified as a lobbyist before congressmen and senators, who left her job, closed down her house, who pulled up roots and moved across the pond at [well my age] to marry the sweetest man in the world, finds the thought of taking a test has her shaking in her heels? 

Seriously, I am scheduled to take the Life in the UK test next month as I need to apply for my ILR visa by 03 Aug. I have read the book several times, and I must admit it is very informative and well written, however it contains a GREAT deal of information, and the test is given on questions chosen from the entire book. It has been more years than I care to count since I last took a test, and I was wondering if anyone on here has already taken the test, or knows of anyone who has. I am basically wondering how technical the questions are. The book goes into great detail on some things and skims over others.

On a funny note, when my truly British husband could not answer one of the questions I made up for him out of the book, he began reading it and has become my quiz master. So I am studying because I shall pass, there is no other option 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh, I totally freaked out. I was in a panic. It is normal. 

The test was fine. It took me about 6 minutes. I'm not a genius. 

You will be fine.

Try this: Life in the UK, 3rd edition (2013) flashcards | Quizlet


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Wow, I don't understand any of that link lol.

Aren't they bringing it in from October that everyone has to sit the Life in the UK test that will be applying for visas? Or maybe it was just settlement visas from outside of the UK? 
Pretty sure I read it on the ukba site?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Another Grandma ...*



shylynn said:


> How is it that a mother of three, grandmother of two, who has testified as a lobbyist before congressmen and senators, who left her job, closed down her house, who pulled up roots and moved across the pond at [well my age] to marry the sweetest man in the world, finds the thought of taking a test has her shaking in her heels?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


 As a mother of one, grandmother of one, office professional who has owned and sold 3 homes, and moved across the US and back again too many times to count and is now moving to the home of my ancestors with my sweet Highlander - I am right there with you! Although it will be a little while before I have to take the test - and who knows WHAT they'll come up with by then!!!

To make matters worse, I suffer from PTSD which greatly impends my powers of memory and recollection. Needless to say, I'm not looking forward to it, and I haven't even gotten my spousal visa or moved yet! 

Good luck with it - I can't imagine you not doing just fine. 
Laurel


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

So what happens if you don't pass? Do they give you another chance or is that it, leave the country?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

That link is useless... there are no written questions on the test.

What I would suggest (after having studied for and sat the test the week before Christmas) is ordering 



 and using the questions there as a gauge as to how successful you might be when you sit the test (ignore the 1 star review... the author of that review missed the point of the book and has been chastised in the comments section of his review).

I ordered the official handbook, the official study guide and the official practice questions and answers book three times last year (a PDF version when I was still in Canada, just to get a feel for the test then a paper copy when I was on honeymoon in Scotland, which I forgot in the hotel when we returned to London and then a third copy about a month before I sat the exam). 

I found the official study guide (not the actual handbook itself, but a "Cliff Notes" type study guide) a total waste of money, as it gave the most basic review of the chapter concerned and one set of 24 questions per chapter. I found the official practice questions book to be helpful and a confidence builder. Whilst it doesn't offer any chapter reviews (you're a smart cookie and don't need a "high school" like summary of each chapter) the book does offer a series of mock tests (seventeen tests, I think... at least the 2nd edition had seventeen) worded in the same style that you will be presented with when you go to your exam (The Stationery Office has been contracted by the Home Office to publish the official guidebooks, so at least you know that this version of study materials is official, unlike the other guidebooks out there). Answer keys are provided, along with page number references so that you can go back to the official handbook and re-read the section that the question refers to.

I think that you shouldn't have any problems with the test. I found myself in the same situation as you (quivering in my boots as I read and re-read and quizzed myself over the material... I think I drove my husband half mad with my mutterings and underlining of passages of text and scribbling down quiz answers in the 3 weeks of study I put into preparing). I sat the second edition of the test and it took me all of 3 minutes to complete the questions and after a total of 6 minutes, I had done a once over on _all_ of my answers, finalised my test and logged out of the system and was gathering my coat and purse and about to leave the room... and even at that, I was the second person done.

It's a shame that you didn't sit the 2nd edition exam before the format change over - it was the simple fact that the exam would be revised that scared me into sitting the 2nd... I figured that it would be made more difficult to prepare for. In the end, I found it (the older exam) fairly easy and having had a quick flip through the 3rd edition handbook and comparing it to my well worn 2nd ed book, the older version had very little in the way of historical personages and dates associated with them.

In any event, I would be very surprised if you didn't pass the test.

One word of warning (and this is a _very_ important warning)... be sure to take the i.d. that you registered with to show on the day... i.e. if you used your US Passport information as your i.d. source, bring your passport; if you used your BRP to register, then take that with you... if you don't take the correct i.d. with you to show, you will be turned away and you will forfeit your exam fee and be required to re-register (seven day waiting period applies) and pay the exam fee again. Two gentlemen who registered to sit on the same day I registered were sent away because of mismatched i.d. issues.

The registration system does allow for you to change your i.d. information before your exam day, if necessary (I flip flopped between passport and BRP information a few times before finally settling on my BRP).

Good luck to you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wannabe-uk said:


> Aren't they bringing it in from October that everyone has to sit the Life in the UK test that will be applying for visas? Or maybe it was just settlement visas from outside of the UK?
> Pretty sure I read it on the ukba site?


The new rule is that those who are going for settlement (ILR) will have to pass Life in the UK test (so this hasn't changed) and, if you aren't from majority English-speaking country or don't have a degree taught in English, you have to pass the English language test at B1 level or higher. So as an American this doesn't affect you.



> So what happens if you don't pass? Do they give you another chance or is that it, leave the country?


Current rule is you can re-take unlimited number of times at £50 a go, though this may change in the future. If you don't pass, you can't apply for settlement, and if your visa/leave is about to run out, you have to get it extended. If you decide to leave the country and the visa runs out, you are back to square one and have to start again with visas.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> In any event, I would be very surprised if you didn't pass the test.


Before the latest revision, the pass rate among Americans was around 95%. Those who struggle are usually people with English as second/third language.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

You can take it over and over, for 50 quid a pop. 

I know of hundreds of Americans, hundreds of Australians, and hundreds of Canadians - all native English speakers - who have taken this test (both the older test and the new one). 

Not one of them have failed it. 

Really, trust me, it is not at all hard. The studying IS the hard part, and the NOT KNOWING what will be on it is the hard part. But the actual test is NOT HARD. 

Again, it is more stressful than hard. It was very STRESSFUL for me! 

Just read the book several times, take the practice tests, and you WILL be fine. 

Try this site too - NEW LIFE IN THE UK TEST 2013 - New Online Practice Tests 2013

These are the gist of the questions from the test when my friend took in last month:

(These are the gist of the questions, obviously, not the actual questions!)

What is the flower of Scotland?
What was Emmeline Pankhurst known for?
What was Margaret Thatcher known for? (same four choices for both these questions)
Were the canals built to move water between areas or goods between manufacturing areas and ports?
Are there public viewing galleries in both the House of Lords and the House of Commons?
In which country do you find Loch Lomond?
Is volunteering valuable for getting a job in a different industry? (this question was poorly written, but I think what they were getting at is whether you can get experience in a different industry by volunteering—I said yes)
Why did Henry VIII start the Church of England?
How did Henry VII end the War of the Roses? (choices: made Richard III’s son king, or married daughter of Edward IV)
What two things are recorded against your National Insurance number? (I answered NI contributions and benefits you are entitled to—not sure if right)
What is the maximum amount you may sue for in small claims court in England and Wales? (£5000)
What does “the Dunkirk spirit" refer to?
When was the last successful foreign invasion of Britain?
Who invaded Ireland and fought the Battle of the Boyne?
What is the area called that an MP represents? (constituency)
What is the date of St Patrick’s day?
Which jubilee did Queen Elizabeth II celebrate in 2012?
What does National Trust/National Trust of Scotland do?
Great Britain refers to England, Scotland, and Wales – true or false?
Who first ran a 4-minute mile?
What is the Turner Prize for?
Which statement is true: Nelson won the Battle of Waterloo or Nelson won the Trafalgar?
What are two responsibilities of living in the UK? (I chose treating others fairly and supporting self and family)

HERE IS ANOTHER TEST EXAMPLE FROM SOMEONE WHO TOOK IT:

(They only remembered 22 of the 24)

1. What say is St Patrick's Day? March 17
2. Where is Loch Lomond? Scotland
3. How many people serve on a jury in Scotland? 15
4. Who wrote Sherlock Holmes? Arthur Conon Doyle
5. To register to vote in Scotland, England and Wales, you must fill out a registration form. I said false on this one, as I think that's how it's done in N.Ire...but not positive
6. What are two fundamental responsibilities of being a permanent resident/citizen? Respect others and care for self/family
7. What king returned from The Netherlands to begin the Restoration? Charles II
8. Who was Emmeline Pankhurst? Fought for women's voting rights
9. The Bill of Rights of 1689 gave all men the right to vote. False, it limited the power of the monarchy vs Parliament
10. Solicitors charge you based upon..?Amount of time they spend
11. The sixties were a time of? Fashion and music
12. Which is the largest financially grossing film franchise filmed in the UK? James Bond
13. What is the maximum amount for small claims in Scotland and N. Ire? £3,000
14. Who was the first to run the 4 minute mile? Bannister
15. Unpaid volunteering can help you gain skills needed for a career change. True
16. Which of the following is a Crown Dependency? Isle of Man
17. Who was the British tribal leader during the invasion of the Romans? Boudicca
18. Why did Henry VIII separate from the Church of Rome? He was not allowed a divorce
19. What group fought during the Battle of Britain? RAF
20. Which is not a note of currency produced in the UK? £25
21. How old must you be to buy alcohol from a shop? 18
22. Is there a Civil Service in the devolved administrations? I said No b/c I thought it was only for the whole UK rather than the independent govt's....not sure on this one

Here is another:

(The answers are the ones given, but don't rely on them too much - since they only give you a pass/fail result, I have no idea which were right and which might have been wrong!) 

1) From what modern-day country did William the Conqueror come? France
2) Which flower represents England? rose
3) Who escaped the Battle of Worcester by famously hiding in a tree? Charles II
4) Where are youth offences heard in England, Scotland and Wales? This one confused me. I thought Youth Courts were used in England, Wales and Northern Ireland, and in the Children's Hearing System in Scotland. The only options were County Court, High Court, Crown Court or Magistrate Court. I chose the latter, since youth cases are at least heard in front of magistrates. 
5) In the late 18th century, colonies in which country rebelled, citing 'no taxation without representation'? North America
6) From which country did the Huguenots come? France
7) In which sport did Bobby Moore lead a successful team for England? Football
For the support of which houses was the Wars of the Roses fought? York and Lancaster
9) Who wrote the Sherlock Holmes novels? Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
10) Which poet/playwright was born in Stratford-upon-Avon in 1564? Shakespeare
11) Who was Prime Minister during the Second World War? Churchill
12) What TWO things do school board members/school governors do? Accountability and set strategic direction
13) Which jubilee did Queen Elizabeth II celebrate in 2012? Diamond
14) Where is Loch Lomond? Scotland
15) Lord Nelson died at Trafalgar or Waterloo? Trafalgar
16) TWO things about the responsibilities of residents and citizens? I don't remember the answer options, but it's good to know all five listed in the book anyway. 
17) On what are a solicitor's charges usually based? How much time is spent on the case
18) Where can you make a complaint about the police? Police station (Of course there are more ways than that, but it was an either-or question and the other option was magistrate courts).
19) With which country did Britain develop the Concorde? France
20) True or False: Northern Ireland's bank notes are good everywhere in the UK? True (bit tricky, since they are, officially, but shops don't have to accept them).
21) What time of year is Easter? March or April
22) True or False: Territories officially part of the UK? False
23) True or False: The Speaker of the House of Commons has his/her own constituency? True
24) How often are Prime Minister's Questions held? Once weekly
25) What does the National Trust / National Trust of Scotland do? Maintain important buildings and locations

If I remember correctly, there were 24 questions and we can get 6 wrong... Can someone confirm this is correct please??!?!?!? Is it 24 questions and you can get 6 wrong and still pass?!?!!? 

A good thing to do at testing time is to use the scrap paper they offer, and put the numbers 1 thru 24 (or whatever) on that paper, and as you do the test put a plus or a minus on each number - if you know it for sure, put a plus, if you are not sure, put a minus, then before you submit the test you can look over the test again and check all of it (you have plenty of time to look it over several times!), and double check all of the 'minus' questions. 

Doing this allows you to KNOW how you are doing AS you are doing the test, so even if you do not know the first, or second one, you will not be in a panic and thinking that you are failing it. 

Example: I did this, and I knew I was passing the entire time, even tho I did not know every answer for sure! But, I KNEW I was still passing!!! I knew when i was through that even if I went back over it and i was unable to correct the ones I did not know, I would still PASS!!!

YOU WILL ALL BE FINE. 

XOXXOXXOOXOXXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOX


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Joppa said:


> The new rule is that those who are going for settlement (ILR) will have to pass Life in the UK test (so this hasn't changed) and, if you aren't from majority English-speaking country or don't have a degree taught in English, you have to pass the English language test at B1 level or higher. So as an American this doesn't affect you.
> 
> 
> 
> Current rule is you can re-take unlimited number of times at £50 a go, though this may change in the future. If you don't pass, you can't apply for settlement, and if your visa/leave is about to run out, you have to get it extended. If you decide to leave the country and the visa runs out, you are back to square one and have to start again with visas.


Thanks Joppa :thumb:


----------



## shylynn (May 2, 2013)

LaraMascara said:


> Oh, I totally freaked out. I was in a panic. It is normal.
> 
> The test was fine. It took me about 6 minutes. I'm not a genius.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouraging words. I checked out the flash cards and they remind me of the way I used to help my kids study. I intend to use them as part of my study program for this test. ll the dates and names that may come up in the history part bother me the most...however, where there is a will there is a way, and I intend to pass. Thanks again!


----------



## shylynn (May 2, 2013)

Water Dragon said:


> As a mother of one, grandmother of one, office professional who has owned and sold 3 homes, and moved across the US and back again too many times to count and is now moving to the home of my ancestors with my sweet Highlander - I am right there with you! Although it will be a little while before I have to take the test - and who knows WHAT they'll come up with by then!!!
> 
> To make matters worse, I suffer from PTSD which greatly impends my powers of memory and recollection. Needless to say, I'm not looking forward to it, and I haven't even gotten my spousal visa or moved yet!
> 
> ...


Good luck on your move over here! I so remember how you feel, coming over was so exciting and scary at the same time, and things keep changing all the time. I am glad I came when I did, however I wish, from what I am hearing I had been able to take the test before it changed. As to the PTSD, I can understand, as I have fibro which has its issues as well, not as bad as PTSD, but stress sends it through the roof. If you haven't, may I suggest you check the link above to the flashcards, as it may help, especially with the memory issue. To me it would seem memorizing items listed that way would be easier than from the book. Once you read the book you will understand what I mean, it is in some parts like a history book. Very interesting, and informative, but lots of dates, and detail. Just a thought that might help when the time comes. After all, we need to get you over here with your Highlander!!
Thanks again for your answer and your encouragement, it is most appreciated!


----------



## shylynn (May 2, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> That link is useless... there are no written questions on the test.
> 
> What I would suggest (after having studied for and sat the test the week before Christmas) is ordering this book and using the questions there as a gauge as to how successful you might be when you sit the test (ignore the 1 star review... the author of that review missed the point of the book and has been chastised in the comments section of his review).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed answer. Unfortunately there was too much going on at the time when the change from version 2 to 3 was happening for me to realize how many changes the new version was going to encompass, or I too would have rushed to take the 2nd edition test. Since I did not, there is nothing to be done now except memorize dates, names and places. I will check out the book you recommended and the sample tests. When I first arrived I had gone through several of the ones for the 2nd edition and found them to be most helpful.

Your comment about muttering and scribbling made me smile, as I too am driving my husband half mad. I am considering asking him questions about American history each time he mutters at me so he begins to understand my frustration. 

I used my BRP information, after much deliberation as well, deciding as I carry it with me and was certain I would not forget it the day of. I would hate to arrive on time and come home without a letter stating I passed, not from forgetting a date, or name, but from forgetting my own identification.

Thank you again for your advice and encouragement, it is most appreciated!


----------



## shylynn (May 2, 2013)

LaraMascara said:


> You can take it over and over, for 50 quid a pop.
> 
> I know of hundreds of Americans, hundreds of Australians, and hundreds of Canadians - all native English speakers - who have taken this test (both the older test and the new one).
> 
> ...


WOW..what can I say  Such a detailed reply, you are most kind indeed! Although after reading it I do not know whether I am relieved or more worried. Actually, the questions are what I expected they would be like. After reading the book it is nice to see the list of questions in that it does appear that they take ones from every section. I also like your idea of the +/- during the test. What a brilliant idea that is! Since the test is truly on retention of facts, some will come quicker than others, and that system allows time to not linger over ones where one may be uncertain of the answer. 

From what I am reading in each of the replies, everyone was nervous, and the test was not as bad as everyone thought. So I shall study and stay positive!

Thank you again for taking the time to write such a long reply, I truly appreciate it and for giving me a "real time" example of the test!


----------



## Chelsea2014 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone got more questions to add? I am prepping for mine next week


----------



## sid809 (Jul 2, 2013)

its take too much time for such cases..


----------



## Chelsea2014 (Jul 2, 2013)

sid809 said:


> its take too much time for such cases..


Hi have you done yours?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

LaraMascara said:


> Oh, I totally freaked out. I was in a panic. It is normal.
> 
> The test was fine. It took me about 6 minutes. I'm not a genius.
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you! I'm taking my test tomorrow and I have been feeling ill with panic attacks and just worrying. I have my husband and our two year old daughter here and I want to pass for all of us. I have been studying the books, looking up tips and there was also a website that had 46 practice questions that I took all in one day. I hope I do well tomorrow I can't take this constant stress.


----------



## Chelsea2014 (Jul 2, 2013)

geishaborealis said:


> I'm happy for you! I'm taking my test tomorrow and I have been feeling ill with panic attacks and just worrying. I have my husband and our two year old daughter here and I want to pass for all of us. I have been studying the books, looking up tips and there was also a website that had 46 practice questions that I took all in one day. I hope I do well tomorrow I can't take this constant stress.


You will be fine. I went through this myself and did finally come out of it successfully


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Chelsea2014 said:


> You will be fine. I went through this myself and did finally come out of it successfully


Thanks so much! I'm really nervous but feel pretty confident with most of the material some of it was pretty interesting really the only thing I seem to not be sure on are the questions of knowing some athletes and authors but, I'm looking at it again now.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Chelsea2014 said:


> You will be fine. I went through this myself and did finally come out of it successfully


I passed and so happy now.  I know I heard something about biometrics though is that something we get a letter for?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

geishaborealis said:


> I passed and so happy now.  I know I heard something about biometrics though is that something we get a letter for?


Congrats!

Re the biometrics, and a letter - when you were told you'd passed the LiUK test they will have given you a letter stating that you have passed the test. Don't lose the letter, it's your only proof of passing and you have to turn the original in with the rest of your ILR application and supporting documents. The LiUK letter doesn't mention biometrics, that part comes when you are applying for your ILR...

If you haven't already received a Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) card (for example if you came over on a fiancee visa and then after the wedding had to apply for the FLR to finish your probationary period), when you go through the ILR process your biometric data (digital picture and fingerprints) will be enrolled as part of the process. Then if you are granted the ILR you will receive the BRP card (wallet size).

I went with the Priority One-Day service when I applied for my ILR and the UKBA Glasgow did my biometrics enrollment during the appointment. I got all of my supporting evidence (including my LiUK pass letter original) back at the end of the appointment+a lovely letter from the UKBA stating my application was successful and my BRP card would be delivered within 10 working days. Also said I'd need to be home to sign for it, and that I would need my passport to prove my identity.

Two days after the appointment my BRP arrived


----------

